# Please use the right forum for your posts



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Folks- there seems to be a rash of posts in the Boater's Forum that really belong in designated Forums for sub-topics. I know the Boater's Forum is pretty easy to choose as a catch all, but it just gets too cluttered when everyone dumps whatever they want into it. Let's review:

Your post probably does not belong in the Boater's Forum if:


You are selling a used raft or kayak (Gear Swap)
You're posting a review about gear (Gear Talk)
You're asking if people want to join you on the river this weekend (Trip Planner)
You're looking for who swiped your boat from the pool (Lost and Found)
You are offering spaces in a paid class (Commercial Posts)
These are some examples of posts in the Boater's Forum in the last week that really belonged elsewhere. Not trying to be a dictator about this, but people have been reporting posts as misplaced and it just causes extra work for your volunteer admins. The Boater's Forum is intended to be about everything related to boating (asking advice, trip reports, action alerts, non-commercial announcements, etc), but the other forums help keep things somewhat more organized that the average boater's garage. 

It might help to review the descriptions of each forum:

*River Access & Safety Alerts!* Access issues and new river hazards 
*Boater's Forum*  The main kayaking & rafting forum 
*Betty Buzz *For the women in our whitewater community 

 *Trip Planner * Organize your boating plans 

*Gear Talk*  Gear reviews and product discussions (no For Sale/Wanted items) 
*Lost & Found*  Stolen and lost & found gear 


*The Eddy * Off-topic posts (sports, politics, jokes, etc) 
*Commercial Posts * Retail, instruction, & jobs (no For Sale/Wanted items) 

 *Winter Buzz * Back Country, Dowhill, Telemark, and Snowboarding Discussions 


Thanks~


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

tactfully said El Flaco...


----------



## dugan (May 5, 2006)

Well said El Flaco. Let's not crowd out all of the really awesome and super important posts the boater's forum normally contains with all of this useless drivel that rightfully belongs somewhere else. Good thing you made this a sticky, ironically proving your point. What would we do without people taking this site WAY too seriously?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

we should have a sticky of rules at the top of the page,


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

I am here to post in this very important thread.

Thank you all for posting.


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

Holy crap.:sad:


----------



## ajpz (Mar 8, 2009)

maybe this post belongs in the eddy, it is kinda related, however vague.


----------



## bonzola (Apr 13, 2005)

just saw some hydroskin pants in "rafts and accessories". Oh God!!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

But what about if I fall out of my kayak wile holding a turkey leg and Schlitz while expounding my political beliefs and wondering how to rig to flip and what oar length to have on my biyak and wondering why my kayak smells like poo and what the hell is an airjack fribulater that i was told to bring along on the trip with an expendable fire pan?


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

If you just move topics to the right place people will just assume that is your job to do. Better just start deleting them.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Always fun to see the reaction of the buzzards on one simple suggestion to actually think about where you post your witty replys.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey- I'm fine with it. More people post on this thread = more this request gets read = the less maintenance we have to do as admins.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

*For Sale*

Hey all,

I've got a used refrigerator for sale. Circa 1985. It has been sitting outside for a couple years but still prolly works. First $100 takes it.
You can contact me at [email protected]
-d


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

I think the only way around this is having sub headings on the main page. Then people are forced to choose a topic. But of course that would mean some re-programming. 
One thing I am confused about...what does W/O stand for. I know it is where the 50 most recent posts go but have never figured out what it actually stands for, Duh!!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

w/o is without. It shows posts regardless of which forum it is in. It is like the Home/portal except it doesn't even break them down into whitewater and other.


----------



## stoneking (Jul 10, 2011)

just signed up here at mountain buzz. is my thread about advice on getting into kayaking off topic for the boaters forum? where should it be if so?


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

well said, flac.

i agree completely with where you are coming from.

i just think most buzzards are lazy, and dont want to check seven forums when they can just browse the one. better to miss a post than have to move over to an entirely different forum.

again, im all for you guys doing what youre doing. keeps the site clean and tidy, and i thank you for your efforts. im jus' sayin', i see why it happens....


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

stoneking said:


> just signed up here at mountain buzz. is my thread about advice on getting into kayaking off topic for the boaters forum? where should it be if so?


You're fine. you want to be a boater, you've got a question about boating and its good to have a newbie asking this kind of stuff. Be safe and have fun. And keep an eye on the gear swap for cheap used gear.

Yeti - 
If you want to see everything that's new since the last time you were on the 'Buzz, just click on "New Posts." Its a lot easier than going into different forums.

And if anyone ever sees something that's obviously out of place, you can report the post with the little red and white triangle thingy under the poster's name. 

Now step away from the PC and go boating, y'all. Holy Cow, I never thought I'd see the Ark at 3K in mid-July....

-AH


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

oh i firmly know how to use the "new posts" button. its my first stop as soon as i log in.....i was just saying i could see where problems would arise.

i wish i could be boating right now. but i wasnt able to bring my boat with me to vietnam, so here i am. looking at pictures and wishing i could be boating


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Bump. Please do. Seems like there has been several threads per day in the wrong forums lately.... Thanks!


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

I know how to un-clutter the trip planner forum at a minimum. Let's create a forum just for "I'm leaving for the Grand in 'x' weeks, any advice on what I should bring or how to optimize my groover setup?" 

Seriously, if one were to utilize the search feature for Grand Canyon you could retrieve hundreds of threads. Just google it why don't you....


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

*lmgtfy*

I'll go a step further....

Let me google that for you


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

El Flaco said:


> Folks- there seems to be a rash of posts in the Boater's Forum that really belong in designated Forums for sub-topics.
> Thanks~


Damn son, that wife of yours has whipped you into a new man. Since when are you concerned with clutter and disorganization? I still occasionally hear a funny story from your former roommate about her flinging your belongings from the living room into your bedroom whilst you lay in bed and laughed.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 17, 2007)

This thread is a couple of years old and got resurrected recently by some spammers hawking cheap handbags and woody pills. The spam got removed but raised visibility on the thread again. Flacos prolly over being tidy


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

*Harrumph!*



Janet H said:


> This thread is a couple of years old and got resurrected recently by some spammers hawking cheap handbags and woody pills. The spam got removed but raised visibility on the thread again. Flacos prolly over being tidy



Didn't notice the date
Probably a ruse anyway


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Janet H said:


> This thread is a couple of years old and got resurrected recently by some spammers hawking cheap handbags and woody pills. The spam got removed but raised visibility on the thread again. Flacos prolly over being tidy


I actually decided to resurrect it this time just as a friendly reminder. It seems like I'm the first moderator to log-in each morning and for the last couple of weeks there has been a couple posts each morning that need to be moved to the "gear talk" forum..... not trying to be an ass, just asking kindly that people please look at the forum options before dumping everything into the boater's forum.

Thanks again!


----------

